# Woody Wax



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Anyone have some real use opinions of Woody Wax for non skid?

Last time I waxed my non skid I used Rejex worked great but took forever to apply and buff


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I like it. Use it on everything. Plastic, vinyl, metal etc. easy on with a wet brush then dry with a towel.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Woody wax is super easy to apply and makes clean up much easier on gel coat. Doesn't last very long but if you can minimize scrubbing when washing the boat it'll last much longer. I only used it for nonskid because it isn't too slick but I use colonite for everything else. Caution though it can be very slick before the first wash depending on how much you apply and how you dry the boat. 

Best advice I can give is to re-apply as soon as you have to start really scrubbing off tougher stains. I used to do it every 5 or 6 washes and liked it on gel coat, have awl grip now so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Works great on non-skid, on everything else I use nufinish and turtle wax ice


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

maybe I'm alone here. but when I use woody wax, it makes the deck SUPER slippery. 

Could be that we never rinse it off at the end like the bottle says


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I swear by Woody Wax. I use it every few washes and it keeps the deck from staining. It also brightens metal work.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I can't speak to Woody Wax as I have never tried it but I have been really enjoying the Starbrite non-skid wax http://www.starbrite.com/item/non-skid-deck-wax

Super easy to apply is my favorite part. It holds up for about 4-5 trips (not super great) but again, easy to apply and it does not take that much. Is not slippery at all and makes the deck easy to clean. It does not do much for the look of the deck...does not really add any gloss or shine. Kind of a matte finish.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys, guys! don’t forget to squirt it on your brush first, wet your deck(or it might already be wet so you win there), then apply, then rinse. Lol.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I used it the other day and while it did seem to keep stains from sticking, the wash off looked yellowish, like the wax yesterday at the car wash so I wonder how well it holds up to high pressure? If I don’t blast my non skid, I’ll be scrubbing for hours and that just doesn’t interest me


----------

